# help with finding a book



## lester (Feb 26, 2005)

hey, ive been trying to find this book, sorry its kind of jumbled, i read it yearts and years ago. 
the basic plot is that there is this boy who needs to escape from these men that are chasing him and his grandmother
he crawls through some sort of a magical portal into another world
now it starts get get blurry
something about meeting a girl, who paints these green lines on the floor of a cottage so the evil queen cant get in
something about stumbling on a magical chess board and almost getting killed

the boy and the girl end up falling in love, but are faced with a choice at the end. if they stay in the magical land they will never actualyl be able to be in love, just on the bring, if they leave they will forget about each other, but meet again in the future
i seem to remmeber the cover of the paperback ahd some sort of a wizard dealing with weather?

i figure that my description wont really be much help, but man, i loved that book
thanks


----------



## Tsujigiri (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Lester

I'm pretty sure that the male lead character in the book you're describing is called 'Westerly' and I also think the book is called 'Westerly'

But I can't find it on Amazon or on the web so I may be wrong. If it's the book I have in mind I read it in South Africa about *cough* years ago and enjoyed it immensely.

If you find the title please leave it here or a link to it on Amazon.

From what I remember the story was about a young man from an overcrowded communist civilisation who escapes in to a fantasy realm where he meets this young woman, also on the run.
The cottage floor was owned by a mermaid or something like that, and there was at one point a tower in it where each of them were offered the chance to remain in their 'perfect' bedroom and perfect life.

I read the book whilst listening to classical music and for some reason I will always associate it with Ravel's 'Bolero', a repeptition of a particular event in life that becomes more pronounced until you can't ignore it.

I hope someone out there can find a link to this book, because now I want to read it again


----------



## Plo Addonnas (Mar 8, 2005)

I agree.  It's a good book.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Mar 10, 2005)

It sounds quite interesting, I will snoop around.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Mar 11, 2005)

It sounds remarkably like one of the sub-stories in Tad William's mammoth "Otherland" series. In fact, almost identical. Except the bit about green lines. Thats just messed up


----------



## Silk (Mar 15, 2005)

I thought it sounded a bit like Philip Pulman's "His Dark Materials" although obviously isn't


----------

